

What's new in Firefox 7 - ck2
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/7.0/releasenotes/

======
ck2
It took me years to finally upgrade from Firefox 3.x (to 6)

Then it only took me a week to upgrade to 7, which was 100% painless and added
some nice abilities.

Check out this FF7 extension which finally allows you to see what fonts are
used on a page including font-face:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fontinfo/>

~~~
joelmichael
It couldn't have taken you years. Firefox 4 was only released in March of this
year. Firefox 5 came three months later in June. Firefox 6 was two months
later in August, and Firefox 7 now comes a little over a month afterwards.

~~~
erickhill
Actually, it could. If he was on 3.6, he could have waited years to make the
leap to 6.

3.6 doesn't force you to auto-upgrade. You're encouraged, but never forced.

~~~
philf
I guess his point was that 3.6 was only released 1.5 years ago.

~~~
Roboprog
I didn't even know that there was a 5 and 6 :-(

(still on 3.6 at home and at work for reasons of inertia -- not broke, won't
fix, yet)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _not broke, won't fix, yet_ //

I'm a great believer in that. However, bugs have been fixed, memory leaks
plugged, rendering times improved. Personally the promise of more effcicient
memory use has me chomping at the bit - FF runs like molasses on my 768MB
Athlon 1.1GHz.

~~~
Roboprog
Thanks for the info. Perhaps it will soon be time to upgrade on my Ubuntu
netbook (roughly the same RAM/CPU specs).

------
thirdhaf
Their release notes has an incorrect link for the article on memory reduction,
they should be linking to:

<http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/09/firefox-7-is-lean-and-fast/>

I would request a fix but I can't find a contact on that page and I don't feel
like creating another account for their bugfix system right now.

~~~
jlongster
Thanks for the informal bug report. I will file a bug and fix it soon!

~~~
thirdhaf
Thank you! Sorry if that came off as antagonistic, I think I really need to
start using some form of password manager or another.

------
shinratdr
The nightly channel was on 9 last time I checked and it had a much better OS X
UI, the first time some put effort into cleaning it up since FF4. I really
wish they would get that into the release channel.

~~~
jlongster
A new version is released every 6 weeks, so if it's on 7 than you will see 9
in production in 12 weeks.

------
jmathai
Gladly clicked "yes" to send Mozilla memory usage. Hope that helps them speed
it up on OSX!

~~~
thristian
I think 7 is the first version with a useful "about:memory" page so that you
can get some idea of what's actually chewing up your RAM.

Now that you've clicked "yes", if you install the "about:telemetry" addon you
can go to about:telemetry to see the exact data that Firefox sends:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/abouttelemetr...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/abouttelemetry/)

------
baby
No real change except the "<http://> for a beta user?

~~~
ck2
BTW to undo that "feature" in about:config set _browser.urlbar.trimURLs_ to
false

I only wish undoing the javascript disable from the urlbar was as easy.

~~~
mcpherrinm
I'm curious what you use Javascript in the URL bar for?

It's been used as a security hole: A large-ish number of Facebook/etc phishing
scams have had people copy javascript into their address bar.

For technical users, it's a pretty bad interface for writing and testing
javascript.

Check out the Web Console or Scratchpad under the Web Developer Tools menu
instead. It's really a much nicer way to run some impromptu javascript on a
page.

~~~
nfriedly
It's useful for allowing non-technical users to do something like setting a
cookie when you're trying to help them debug remotely.

~~~
abraham
Chrome and Firefox both include easy to access developer consoles to execute
JavaScript in now.

~~~
starwed
Then, what good did disabling it in the URL bar do? :)

~~~
phillco
"Open the developer tools and paste this into the JavaScript Console" is far
less effective as "paste this into your address bar" as far as phishing
schemes go. At least, in my experience. YMMV.

------
InclinedPlane
What's new? Most of your favorite plugins stopped working. Wait, that's not
really that new anymore, nevermind.

It seems like they have a lot of work to do before they're able to match
Chrome's super-smooth version bumps.

~~~
dewiz
All my plugins work, nothing to report. Perhaps you could contact your addons'
developer to see if they are going to upgrade them. During the years I learnt
to distinguish which addons I really need, while I uninstalled the others,
making Firefox a lot faster to load and run. Honestly, many addons are not
_vital_ and I can happily live without them.

------
DanielRibeiro
Firefox 6 still doesn't have a delicious plugin. Guess I'll stick with firefox
5 for a while.

~~~
tdurden
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/delicious-
ext...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/delicious-extension/)
works fine for me on both 6 and 7

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Guess it just requires some manifest/firefox hacking then. The top reviews
complain just exactly about not working on ff6 and 7.

~~~
slowpoke
Question: Did you try the Compatibility Reporter[1] yet?

I'd wager that 95% of all addons will work without problems with version
checks disabled - and I'm using the Nightlies. The only one so far that didn't
work correctly since a while is Tree Style Tabs, which I assume is due to the
fact that it heavily modifies the interface.

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/add-on-
compat...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/add-on-
compatibility-reporter)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
That is a great addon. But ever since yesterday, delicious addon can't do full
sync for me, which left me in a no bookmarks state.

If you try it, make a backup of your FF configs, as if it doesn't work, it
will also leave you without local bookmarks.

If I can't get the sync back, making it work on FF 7 will be least of my
worries... (Yes, I reported it to Avos team).

